

Web Apps Are the Future - user_235711
http://www.sitepoint.com/long-live-web-app/

======
benologist
This article does a terrible job of supporting its headline. The conclusion
was that native is better than web but web might catch up. The arguments that
show web > app:

\- mobile apps are bigger than web apps, incorrectly citing an article that
claims an average of 23mb per app including games with retina assets

\- there's a cost for publishing apps but no mention of hosting, domains, SSL,
payment gateways etc

\- apps need to be downloaded and may not run offline

\- users don't like apps as they're bigger to download and have updates

